# Looking for professional level presets, other than VSCO



## Chrally (Sep 29, 2013)

It seems that the VSCO is the only good set of presets I can find. Somehow the VSCO just doesn't work for the style I shoot, even if it's a good basis to start editing photos.

Other good one seems to be Presetr (www.presetr.com), but they are still in the beta testing (I just signed up).

What presets tools are you guys using?


----------



## Den (Sep 29, 2013)

For what purpose/style?
Easy enough to create your own.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 29, 2013)

There's a list of the most popular ones on my blog too http://www.lightroomqueen.com/links/develop-presets/


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 29, 2013)

Create your own - there are far better ways to spend money!


----------



## Chrally (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks Victoria!



johnbeardy said:


> Create your own - there are far better ways to spend money!



Thanks, but my eye for modifying curves isn't that developed yet . I just can't produce as consistent look as I'd like. It's very hard to change colors without having the whole image tinted towards some color. Some filmlike (portra and ektar) look would be something that I'm looking for. I'm looking for a package that has more processed feel than VSCO, but a lot less than these candy ones (like Pretty Presets).


----------

